# Hwy 19 Ramp Trash Petition



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Finally got it created. Been busy with end of year stuff. Huge *THANKS* to all who participate!!

http://www.anglersmedia.com/trash-hwy-19-ramp-petition/

And a Merry Christmas to all 2Coolers!

Thanks
Karl


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

done!!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Chuck!


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Karl . . . .Done.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, Done!... Thanks!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't forget there's a confirmation email that'll be sent to y'all. Just lick the link to confirm your email address for the petition.

I've talked with Buell Disposal, they are in.

Research so far is showing TxDOT as the responsible agency for the ramp & parking area. This is according to TRA. I'm working on getting in touch with TxDOT on this initiative & hope like hell they'll back it to some point. I've heard they are closing rest stops because of abuse of the facilities.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Done, waiting for the email


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Done with both. Thanks!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

You are going to have to get the people in Dallas to stop putting trash in the river. Its a shame that some bank fisherman and boaters think its to hard to take there trash to the trash can. I have traveled to many countries the US is becoming really trashy. Some of the counties I have been to you would be hard pressed to even find a a piece of trash on the street or in the water.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

FISHROADIE said:


> You are going to have to get the people in Dallas to stop putting trash in the river. Its a shame that some bank fisherman and boaters think its to hard to take there trash to the trash can. I have traveled to many countries the US is becoming really trashy. Some of the counties I have been to you would be hard pressed to even find a a piece of trash on the street or in the water.


Right you are, FR! The trash most everywhere here is nasty. I can only compare here to Mexico & South Africa but we are pretty bad. I think it might be partly due to an entitlement mentality, partly due to just plain old slobs.

Part of what I'd love to accomplish is raising awareness of the fact that we (as a society) are being trashy. There's too much of an attitude of "there's someone getting paid to pickup this litter, I ain't gonna do their job".

The fact is, having someone pick up trash just adds to the general cost of everything. I heard from the trash company I talked with that TxDOT is in the process of shutting down rest stops on some highways explicitly because of the trash abuse and the cost of maintaining.

From what I have learned, the ramp & parking lot is under the authority of the TxDOT and I hope I get their blessings to move forward with this project. I'm able to provide the cans, stands & signs if neccessary but I hope they'll at least kick in for those. Maintenance may be solely my responsibility and that's cool. It needs to be done.

Karl


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You've got my signature Karl.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, Karl - another signature added. I can see it now... litter barrels placed in several places along the curb at the 19 ramp. I've often wished for a trash can to throw away blowables before making the trip home. One at the beginning of the trail for bank fishermen would be good too. Make it convenient for everyone.

All the flotsam that comes from Dallas and all points in between at any rise of the river is perhaps another project. Attached photos were from November 3rd. And to think we're only seeing the stuff that floats!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

You ought to see some of the random thing that are washed up on the banks after a river rise. Walking through the banks of some of the back lakes duck hunting and find the strangest things in even stranger places. It's disgusting. I'll sign this up no problem and I'll pass it along to all my buddies that hunt with me out there.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great pics Carolina, really shows the junk that accumulates! Granted, like you said, much came from upstream. There has been a clean river project up in the DFW area which has cut down some of it, and thank goodness the mercury levels have dropped drastically over the years.

Many miles of river and only so much time & enforcement available but getting the litterers to think about what they are doing is a start :texasflag


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Done and done. Hope this helps!


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

The project is moving along it's tough to get hold of people around the holidays. I did get in touch with our county commissioner, Bobby Warren, & he provided me with a couple contacts at TxDOT and also said we've got his backing where ever he can help.

I swung by the ramp while I was out on Christmas Eve. Nasty as usual. I shot some photos to start documenting the project. Here's one of the side of the ramp, some more are at Hwy 19 Ramp Trash Project










Thanks to all who have signed. If anyone has had problems with the petition please PM me. And don't forget, your name doesn't get added until you confirm your email address. If you didn't received a confirmation email, please PM me.

Thanks much
Karl


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

One more done.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks a bunch folks, the signatures are starting to grow. 18 confirmed (that count) and waiting on 3 confirmations. Keep em comin :dance:

I'll see about getting a page together with the signers on it soon.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Most of the trash you see in the water is from Dallas and other points up river. Its a shame with all the people out of work, the government could pay people to pick up trash they do in other countries. Its gotten out of hand if you have ever driven to California, you would not believe how much rubber is on the road from retread tires not to mention all the trash. We have become very complacent about trash.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've now got the signers posted on the petition page.

Sign up for the sake of our Texas waters.

If I can get this project running I plan to take it as far as it will go.

I'm in a position to do whatever I want to do for a living and I'd be happy to run a "Clean Texas' Waters" program along with my fishing website & hosting business. It all ties together in my mind...

The trash sucks, we all see it & hate it. Get behind the project & support it!

Thank you
Karl


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Thanks*

Signed up. Thanks for taking on a good project. Good Luck . :texasflag


----------



## Got Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

good job!


----------



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

done! thanks for making this, our weekend house is about 3.5 miles down stream from that ramp and the closer we get to the ramp the worse the trash gets. not only did I sign it, I shared it on Facebook


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks so much folks! The number are growing and it's just a short time it's been up. If anyone hasn't seen a confirmation email after they signed up, please check your junk/spam box on your email. Sometimes automated messages get flagged as spam when their not. Putting [email protected] in your contacts/address book helps with that too. If y'all have any problem with signing up & getting confirmed, please email me.

I was heading down 19 to town today & the trash along the road there was nasty. I'm not ready to take on that challenge yet but it needs addressing. Made me sad...

Hopefully I can get hold of the local TxDOT guy in Huntsville I have the name of. I'd love to hit the ground running with this after the 1st of the year.

Thanks again & please spread the word!
Karl


----------



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

i will keep an eye out for TXP&W next time i'm at the river house, they launch from out neighborhood ramp a lot being a private ramp they can get on the water with out the general public seeing all knowing they are there. I will let them know that you started this and it is gaining speed. They should be able to help spread the word in the law enforcement community and help get things rolling.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bshipp1723 said:


> i will keep an eye out for TXP&W next time i'm at the river house, they launch from out neighborhood ramp a lot being a private ramp they can get on the water with out the general public seeing all knowing they are there. I will let them know that you started this and it is gaining speed. They should be able to help spread the word in the law enforcement community and help get things rolling.


Thanks a bunch Blake! The TPW can cite folks for littering just as quickly as local & state land law enforcement. The local wardens may as well know everything goin on around here!

I'll be in touch with of a couple of their biologists that are wanting to get up invasive species signs at the ramp & see if they don't have any influence with the enforcement personal.

Thanks again
Karl, aka pYr8


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Done.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Ruben! It's adding up!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the participation with y'all signin the petition, I really appreciate it. It's heading towards 50 now, hoping for more but whatever we get is what it is.

Gonna be contacting TxDOT after the 1st, the in-between days are pretty much a bust.

With any luck at all I'll have good news to post after the meeting.

In the meantime, please make people aware of the trash they are leaving (anywhere) and keep in mind, the premise of this country is "We The People"...

Thanks much & have a great 2014!
Karl


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

How many have signed up? With all the anglers here should be quite a few.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

There's 38 confirmed signatures as of now. Link

I was kinda hoping it would go a little higher, faster but being this time of year, it's all good.

This ain't no hit & run project, trash there (and every where in Texas) sucks. I see trash on every lake & river I go to and in my opinion, I shouldn't. Thus the project.

The trash I see around waterways and roadways is not acceptable by anyone's standards.

I've seen less litter in 3rd world countries which makes me pretty sad. Just ask FishRoadie who see's the world on a regular basis.

We need to pick up after our selves. Thinking it's someone else's job it an entitlement mindset that is absolutely, completely false. PERIOD!

Thanks for any support, you all are awesome!
Karl


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

come on 2cool, lets get atleast 100 before Friday. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Done and shared it.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks much Grady


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't seem to get a sticky on this because it's not 'a cause'...

Please sign up folks, any trash is bad trash.

Thanks


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got an update regarding the 19 ramp trash project.
I spoke with the local TxDOT engineer at the beginning of the week and he sounds pretty enthusiastic about the plans. He did note that the downside of us having trash cans down there may well invite the yahoos to start dropping off mattresses, TVs and other junk. Regardless, he said he'll run the idea up the chain of command at TxDOT & let me know the outcome.

If you haven't already, please swing by and sign the petition at http://www.anglersmedia.com/trash-hwy-19-ramp-petition/

Thanks & I'll keep y'all posted on any updates. Here's a sad pic from 1/10 and more here http://www.anglersmedia.com/hwy-19-ramp-trash-project-photos/


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

While I fully agree with you on this problem; you have not been everywhere and neither have I and fish roadie. Personally, I have traveled to 43 different countries not including the United States and Mexico. I have seen more trash in some places than most folks would think possible.

This does not help our problem here on Lake Livingston or for that matter, in a lot of places here in our own country. Some years ago, back in the late 80's and ran well into the 90's, the Lake Livingston Marina association had clean up days. Folks from all around met at different marinas and a thorough lake clean up was held.

Personally, I do not have any idea how to convince people not to litter. 
One possible solution might be to somehow get some law enforcement that could work undercover and start fining people. Use these fines to pay for the extra people necessary to accomplish this job.

It seems that the only way to get people's attention is to hurt their pocket books and bank accounts.



pYr8 said:


> There's 38 confirmed signatures as of now. Link
> 
> I was kinda hoping it would go a little higher, faster but being this time of year, it's all good.
> 
> ...


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

It's tough to change people, well, almost impossible. But like you said, penalties would make folks think about it at least. Works for speeders & such. I know the last time I paid up $300 I watch the speed (at least watch for the popo)...

Maybe having cans would help, maybe attract more trash as a dump site. Having some clean-up days would definitely be good, which is in the plan. If I can possibly get some of the Walker Co deputies to swing by there on a regular basis and some perps get caught & fined it'll start litterers thinking.


----------

